# Food question - oatmeal



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

I will be asking a lot of questions as I am starting out and I find that the search function dos not give very well filtered results.

I read the statement store what you eat - eat what you storage. Makes good sense to me. In line with that I was thinking about cereals and oatmeal. How long can you storage these in their original packaging? I usually eat the old fashioned oatmeal as it has a higher health benefit. My body makes very little of the good cholesterol (HDL) so eating things like oatmeal help. Which creates another issue for me, I take niaspan to raise my HDL, I usually have a 90 days supply at max. I have been looking to buy some elsewhere but you still need a prescription, not sure what to do except rationing on the ones now. 

Thx


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

From what I've read, regular old fashioned oats (oatmeal) stored in a airtight (vacuum) enviroment away from light an in a cool place will store 30 years er more.

So, I put mine in vacuum seal bags an use the food saver ta store it. Then goes down inta tubs in the coolest part a the basement.


----------



## Garand69 (Jul 1, 2009)

A couple things to consider...

#1, The more you process a grain, the shorter the shelf life.

#2, Typical retail packaging offers little to aid shelf life.

The good news is that you can store these things properly in a cool dry place and still get 1 year (if you can keep the rodents and critters out of them, 40mm Ammo cans are great for light stuff like food). Or you can repackage them in mylar bags with O2 absorbers and get a drastically longer storage life.

You can do that on your own buy purchasing mylar bags and O2 absorbers and sealing your store bought products up that way, or you can go the $$$ route and purchase the goods already packaged properly in #10 cans.

For Oatmeal, stick with the "Old fashioned" or "Steel Cut" and not the "instant" and or "Flavored" varieties. I would look at a local restruant supply or Honeyville Grain and purchase a bulk qty, as well as some 1 gallon Mylar bags and O2 absorbers. I have had great luck with this EBay seller... mkrose77 who has an EBay Store called Emergency Food Storage Experts. Decent prices and the O2 absorbers are fresh not expired.

As for your meds... That is a biggie, and while everyone is different, you need to see what you need to do to limit or even better eliminate your dependence on prescription meds.

I personally had good luck raising HDL by limiting carbs and increasing quality fats and oils in my diet. (lost weight to boot), but that is my body type. Others respond well with other regimens. Do a little research along with your Doc, and you may be able to get things under control enough to either get off the meds all together or at least be able to go off the meds during moderate term emergencies without ill effect.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

1 year for 'from store' packaging seems to be standard...

If you're going through the expense and effort of storing food, you probably should do it 'right' (canning, vacuum packing, O2 absorbers etc etc)

:welcome: to the forum, and :congrat: on starting preps, we all had to start SOMEWHERE. 

there is a 'sticky' in the general food & foraging section of the forum on shelf life of properly stored foods


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I kept plain, unflavored oatmeal stored in a 5 gallon bucket with an oxygen absorber for 9 years before we opened it and ate it. It was fine.


----------



## Storm8 (May 6, 2012)

Do you recall the source of that 9 year old oatmeal, like was it purchased from on a grocer shelf?


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use generic old fashioned in mylar. O2 absorbers too. Also like to leave a little room and add small mylars with cinnamon and dehydrated apples in it. One stop shop so to speak.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Garand69 said:


> A couple things to consider...
> 
> #1, The more you process a grain, the shorter the shelf life.
> 
> ...


Garand69

I know what you mean, I had a heart attack 10 years ago because my HDL was 19 (49 or higher is required). So i don't think I can go without, I lost 50 lbs in the last 9 months but not taken it will put me at a risk. I will have to figure it out somehow.

Thx


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I found a good deal on oatmeal from a local grain company a while back. A 25 pound bag for $12 (that's .48 cents a pound). I used my FoodSaver and divided it up in 7 packs, Of course this is old fashioned oats, cannot stomach the starchy quick version, love the old fashioned. Air tight seems to be best.

As for your cholesterol, try Grape Seed extract in gels capsules. My husbands cholesterol is high and he was on one of those drugs and I had noticed he was almost 100% lacking in energy, found out those drugs have some bad effects they do not tell you about, like robbing your body of CoQ10, which is essential to energy for cell reproduction in your body, and since your body is always reproducing cells in order to stay alive, I had to assume the cells in you brain and heart would be badly affected. Do some research on it, you'll see.

So back to the Grape Seed extract...Puritans Pride often have sales, buy 2 get 1 free, or but 1 get 2 free, buy 2, get three free, so wait for a good sale and grab some, and while you are at it, get some CoQ10 to replenish your body of what has been robbed.

Then there is the agreement with Garand69, start using only olive oil for cooking, cut out white bread and anything processed, plenty of fruits and veggies, you will see a difference without the drugs. Here is the clincher, go to your doctor now after taking yourself off the drugs. Have cholesterol checked before you start and then after a couple of months on the Grape Seed extract, olive oil and changed diet, go back and have it tested again.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

HoppeEL4 said:


> I found a good deal on oatmeal from a local grain company a while back. A 25 pound bag for $12 (that's .48 cents a pound). I used my FoodSaver and divided it up in 7 packs, Of course this is old fashioned oats, cannot stomach the starchy quick version, love the old fashioned. Air tight seems to be best.
> 
> As for your cholesterol, try Grape Seed extract in gels capsules. My husbands cholesterol is high and he was on one of those drugs and I had noticed he was almost 100% lacking in energy, found out those drugs have some bad effects they do not tell you about, like robbing your body of CoQ10, which is essential to energy for cell reproduction in your body, and since your body is always reproducing cells in order to stay alive, I had to assume the cells in you brain and heart would be badly affected. Do some research on it, you'll see.
> 
> ...


Statin drugs?? My husband just had carotid endarterectomy the 24th of July--one of the drugs he came home with was statins...he didn't even take the first one..the side effects are worse than the high cholesterol.
Thank God I was given information that week about statins and the damage they are doing.

I had to assume the cells in you brain and heart would be badly affected????
Yes, alzheimers and dementia.
I discovered Puritan pride and go there for anything now, like the ginger root and cayenne to help keep his arteries clean. Those sales have been going on for about 3 months now.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

kejmack said:


> I kept plain, unflavored oatmeal stored in a 5 gallon bucket with an oxygen absorber for 9 years before we opened it and ate it. It was fine.


yep that is where we are at the moment.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought steel cut oats. Its just the whole grain cut into pieces as oats are a big grain. I then vacuum sealed em and put them in dark cool storage in the basement. They should last as long as wheat as long as its air tight. Wheat has proven to last up to 2000 years if stored airtight. Check back in 4012. Will have oats update then.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah JayJay, my husband was on those far too long before we found out about it all. I always fear the damage from those drugs was worse than having high cholesterol. We have done a lot of natural repair and hope it has helped. It is scary that they have these drugs out there knowing full well the potential damage to the body. Instead of counseling people to change a few things in their diet, they just throw drugs at them. My husband is pretty physically fit at 61, he works in a warehouse as a receiving supervisor, but he does just as much work as his 20 somethings he supervises, this is to his benefit when it comes to health.

He is still on blood pressure medication. I have not fought this one because he does seem to still get spikes, especially when he is stressed or tired. Not too sure what he can do to lower it without them, would love to know if anyone has knowledge of it...One thing that concerns me is that his father had polycystic kidneys...he died two years ago from heart failure. He was out to dinner with his lady friend and collapsed, it was immediate.


----------



## Garand69 (Jul 1, 2009)

mojo4 said:


> I bought steel cut oats. Its just the whole grain cut into pieces as oats are a big grain. I then vacuum sealed em and put them in dark cool storage in the basement. They should last as long as wheat as long as its air tight. Wheat has proven to last up to 2000 years if stored airtight. Check back in 4012. Will have oats update then.


Steel cut oats will indeed last longer than rolled oats, they are however nowhere near wheat berries. Once any grain is processed, it's timeline begins to tick.

We have to remember that there is a HUGE difference between "Palatable" and "Nutritious". When grains are left intact and dried... wheat Berries, corn kernels, oats, etc etc etc Shelf-life is extreme. As soon as they are processed through a mill, the clock starts ticking.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*The packagine makes a huge difference*

If you buy oatmeal at the grocery store in one of those cardboard tubes, it has a short shelf life.

Mylar, oxygen absorbers, and various options can increase the shelf life. If you buy the oatmeal and seal it in a metal can with an oxygen absorber, and keep it in a cool place out of the light, it will have a 30 year shelf life, supposedly. LDS cannery has a great price on it, 25 # bag for $15.35 or can it in a #10 can 2.7 pounds for $2.50.

The stuff I have gotten from the grocery store in the cardboard tubes has gotten bugs in it and I believe they came with the bugs from the store. I will never buy oatmeal in a cardboard tube from a grocery store again.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

HoppeEL4 said:


> As for your cholesterol, try Grape Seed extract in gels capsules. My husbands cholesterol is high and he was on one of those drugs and I had noticed he was almost 100% lacking in energy, found out those drugs have some bad effects they do not tell you about, like robbing your body of CoQ10, which is essential to energy for cell reproduction in your body, and since your body is always reproducing cells in order to stay alive, I had to assume the cells in you brain and heart would be badly affected. Do some research on it, you'll see.
> 
> Then there is the agreement with Garand69, start using only olive oil for cooking, cut out white bread and anything processed, plenty of fruits and veggies, you will see a difference without the drugs. Here is the clincher, go to your doctor now after taking yourself off the drugs. Have cholesterol checked before you start and then after a couple of months on the Grape Seed extract, olive oil and changed diet, go back and have it tested again.


my issue is not that I have too high bad cholesterol, my good cholesterol is too low and need drugs to boost that. You are right about side effects every drug has them. In my case without the drugs I would be dead. I also agree certain people don't need the drugs, but it is also their attitude. Just give me a pill and I can keep eating like a pig.

In the case of CoQ10, is that because of a statin?


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Garand69 said:


> Steel cut oats will indeed last longer than rolled oats, they are however nowhere near wheat berries. Once any grain is processed, it's timeline begins to tick.
> 
> We have to remember that there is a HUGE difference between "Palatable" and "Nutritious". When grains are left intact and dried... wheat Berries, corn kernels, oats, etc etc etc Shelf-life is extreme. As soon as they are processed through a mill, the clock starts ticking.


The wheat berries, you need to cut them to make them into oats right? I might go the oatmeal route first as I don't have the tools to go the whole wheat berry way. My goal at the moment is to prepare for 2 situations, a "regular" SHTF situation because of the elections, economics etc and an EMP attack. Now I know that might sound kinda strange but the reason for the EMP prepping is that you need to plan more alternatives for water electricity etc. So I'm working on shelter, water sanitation and food at the moment. 
I went to BJ's yesterday and bought a bunch of food that can be stored for a while. Somehow I find it still hard to start on canning and sealing with mylar etc. it is almost the denial feeling, I can't quiet go the yet. Secondly my job has me traveling most of every week so that leaves very little time to prep. I am at the end of 2 weeks of vacation and have done so much in buying supplies and items, I am working on inventories. Making jerky tonight. I guess it is just like the say just keep swimming I mean keep on prepping, kept on prepping 

Thanks for all the advise, it is very helpful!

Pmk


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Talk to your doctor about the Niaspan and ask about switching to Niacin. According to my Dr and Cardiologist, Niacin is better than Niaspan for low good cholesterol for me personally. It is over the counter, with a prescription from DR it just becomes tax free.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> Those sales have been going on for about 3 months now.


I've been ordering from Puritans Pride for years.. they ALWAYS have those sales going on! :beercheer: Love that company! I actually just bought some grape seed extract and CoQ10 (thanks to this wonderful thread).. and they even have a better sale going on right now... buy 2, and get 4 free! There's an option to up it to buy 3 and get 6 free as well... but I skipped out on that one.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

invision said:


> Talk to your doctor about the Niaspan and ask about switching to Niacin. According to my Dr and Cardiologist, Niacin is better than Niaspan for low good cholesterol for me personally. It is over the counter, with a prescription from DR it just becomes tax free.


My hubby takes this. Here's a $3 off coupon for it.  http://www.coupons.com/couponweb/Of...d=dl89&nid=10&bid=alk081504085530657089f13118


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

The CoQ10 is something your body needs for cell reproduction, if you are being robbed of it, because of the drugs. Here is some info for it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coenzyme_Q10

http://www.cholesterol-and-health.com/Coenzyme-Q10.html

However sounds like your cholesterol problem is something more unusual and your needs are different. Thats something I have yet to read up on and study mainly because most people I know have the opposite issue.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

d_saum said:


> I've been ordering from Puritans Pride for years.. they ALWAYS have those sales going on! :beercheer: Love that company! I actually just bought some grape seed extract and CoQ10 (thanks to this wonderful thread).. and they even have a better sale going on right now... buy 2, and get 4 free! There's an option to up it to buy 3 and get 6 free as well... but I skipped out on that one.


Thank you very much--it'd be a good time to stock up on our vitamins and my dh's needs, huh?
I like the idea of 2 free--the lady with the health store here must not have a clue.
In this house we take fish oil, garlic, D3 and Magnesium for me.
DH takes cayenne, ginger, and mega-chel for cleaning/preventing plaque build-up from his arteries.
Since carotid surgery--he is faithful to those 3.

Oh, add glucosamine to those dh takes--VA wanted him on steroids, he couldn't get in and out of his big semi due to the pain in his knees and also legs--within 2 or 3 days of taking glucosamine, he was a new man. 
He still sings the praise of the herb and not taking those steroids.
I just found my catalogue--thanks d_saum.
Edit: dh can't take ginger with blood thinners(aspirin) so I stored them in the closet; and I don't need D-3 because the magnesium/zinc/calcium has lots of D-3 included in the ingredients..
Great--eliminated two.


----------



## pat4us (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi guys, new to this whole forum. I have to say, im loving oatmeal as storage. It last (when packed right) and it can be eaten without any prep! Add water its better, add sugar Mmmmm , it is a great prepper item. Thank you for the forum. Keep preparing and may God keep the Republic.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

There is nothing better than good old fashioned oatmeal for you. Eating the simple stuff, the non-processed foods is the best medicine you can get. I am glad more and more doctors are being open to using diet as the best means for improving your health. My husband has a doctor thru Kaiser that has been pretty open to supplements that replace medications for non-life threatening issues (cholesterol), and ones, of course, that do not react with what he does have to take (BP medication....).

Oatmeal is a staple food, you can eat it in the morning, it will fill you up, I have made it for kids in the afternoon, and can be used with ground beef to make meatloaf (my mothers trick...six kids).


----------

